# IBS and PCOS (poly cystic ovarian syndrome)



## 13949 (Jun 7, 2005)

Just curious if any other women who have been diagnosed with IBS have also been diagnosed with PCOS? My gynecologist tells me the two are usually linked together. I am in pretty miserable shape right now for the past 2 weeks. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next month and it sounds like I may be looking at a hysterectomy- I am only 37 years old.


----------



## 13641 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hiya, I have had PCOS for several years and am also undergoing tests to find out if I have IBS. I am on a waiting list for a Sigmoidoscopy. I understand how you feel as I have cysts on my ovaries and sometimes it's difficult to tell if it's my bowel or the cysts hurting.I don't think you'll need a hysterectomy. I was put on Dianette (the pill) to balance my hormones, as I was also suffering from acne, head hair loss and hair growth on the sides of my face, plus my periods were extremely painful and heavy. Dianette has worked wonders with the symptoms, although I still have ovarian cysts. They were found when I had an internal ultrasound scan. I am 38-years-old and my doctor felt it was safe to go back on the pill as I am a non-smoker. Usually they won't give the pill to women in their thirties who smoke.Good luck with your appointment for your scan. Hopefully all will be well for you.


----------

